# new..sort of...



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello all, my name is Rick... I have played in the Halloween industry off and on for a while now... I am an artist (part time)... I do oil portraits on the side and some sculpting when someone commissions one... but really I am an IT geek in my 'real world' life... I am 36 married with two great kids... Tom Marchak and I tried to make Tom's baby, Mechanical Mayhem a go (www.mechanicalmayhem.com) on the pro side eventually pulling in some amazing talent... unfortunately that 'real world' put to much pressure on things and money was tight...
In June of this year my life changed forever... My dad and I were involved in a violent assault that took his life and made me have surgery for the injuries I sustained... the four that did the assault were arrested but the court cases have so far been not much more than a circus... my mom is a mere shell of herself it is sooooo hard to see. As part of my own therapy I decided to put energies back into the one thing that I loved...HALLOWEEN. So I pulled the halloween bug off the shelf, dusted it off and decided to entertain it once more. So far it has been good therapy Anyway, while I am here and if I can help, feel free to ask or just say 'Hi'
Rick


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Rick. Sorry to hear about your dad, that really sucks. No better place to be than here with some friends who share your interests. Pop into chat occasionally so we can "meet" you. I hope things get better for you soon, but in the mean time, we're here if you need us.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum. I hope you and your family can find some peace, and I hope justice is served.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. That just plain sucks. Crafts are always a good way to work out aggressions and put thoughts into order. Welcome to our little bubble.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about what happened.


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy!
Sorry to hear about your dad and I hope that you and your mother will be doing much better soon.
Dust that halloween bug off good, you'll have plenty of ideas on here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Being busy with something that you like to do is great therapy.

Now get busy! There are a TON of things to build and almost NO time. 

Really, get with it, man.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome, the doors always open here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum higginsr. I hope you'll find this solace in this place and an abundance of friends.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Rick, so sorry to hear about what happened to you and your Dad.

I'm sure your Dad would be happy to see you bouncing back doing what you love.

Glad to have you here and hope to hear from ya!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard Rick. Sorry to hear about your situation. Doing this stuff will definitely keep your mind off things and more focused. Works for me.

-TM


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Talking about ones heartaches makes the healing process faster. So sorry for your loss. nice to have you here.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome & hello Rick.

Well said Haunti...I too hope you find solace.

You've picked a good place to share your love of Halloween. I'm a new member too, and I've enjoyed the very positive & supportive vibe on this site.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome To The Maddness


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. We're here if you have any questions.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here, group hugs aren't uncommon here.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey Rick- 
I was looking back through some files and found Tom Marchak's Night of the Gargoyle project which I think was done back in 2001.









His great project description and techniques inspired me to create my first Bucky prop in 2002.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

ScareFX said:


> Hey Rick-
> I was looking back through some files and found Tom Marchak's Night of the Gargoyle project which I think was done back in 2001.
> 
> 
> ...


yes.... haven't seen that fellow (gargoyle) in a while! Thanks for the memory! Tom is a great guy and the one who really was the first I knew to take Halloween to a whole new level... I swear McGiver came to Tom for ideas... this guy could create anything (and did) including a real working flame thrower based on a Nazi Germany design to a squib vest that needed no charges... Going to his house with a case of beer in hand and some prop ideas were the very best halloween memories for me... the talent pool that he collected around him was unreal... we really could of made a go at either an FX company or a prop company but between family obligations and money (or lack of...) issues, we were doomed... I ralely see Tom anymore unfortunately because of the job he took keeps him away for long periods of time and honestly I could make more of an effort... in any event, I am glad he inspired you... he did me that is for sure! I will tell him you said 'Hi'


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

If you're looking for distraction and a creative outlet, you've found it!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I'm always pleased to hear about someone who can find a possitive way to deal with such a horrible loss. When I lost my brother I did the same.
Glad to have you here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome rick
did you scuplt your avatar pic?
do you have any pics of your paintings and scupts?
sry to hear of your mishap and loss of your dad.
Hope the justice system does right by you.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

Lilly said:


> welcome rick
> did you scuplt your avatar pic?
> do you have any pics of your paintings and scupts?
> sry to hear of your mishap and loss of your dad.
> Hope the justice system does right by you.


yes, my sculpt
Don't have many pics online... bad habit of not photographing finished work...


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome higginsr! Sorry to hear of your loss. I use to haunt with my dad and now in memory of my dad I throw together a small haunted house. Prop building is good therapy. It's worked for me. O and btw... That demon scuplt thingy..... WOW SIMPLY AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! That thing is totally creepy!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi Rick and welcome!
I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you, your family and your Mom will be able to find some peace.*


----------

